# 175 Gallon Stocking (Mbuna or Haps/Peacocks)?



## Vadimshevchuk (May 23, 2009)

Hey guys! So, a little intro here. I've previously had a 55 gallon stocked with yellow labs and yellow tail acei. I loved those fish and I had the yellow labs even breeding for me. Fast forward, I went more into planted tank and I got out of keeping African cichlids. I just got a 175 gallon bowfront tank with a 40 gallon sump. I wouldn't mind doing mbuna again, 5/6 groups with nice rock work... I also found a guy locally selling off his adult Haps and peacocks. I've seen videos on all male tanks before and I would be curious. MY fish identification isn't too strong with peacocks and haps. What would you do if you were in my shoes? I'll attach the photos of the fish for sale below. He wants $20 per fish. Seems reasonable to me since you usually have to buy fry at $8-10 and grow out 3 to just get one adult.

I would like a total of 16-20 adults in the tank. These are the two so far from my preliminary research that I am very interested in that I would like to add.

Venustus Cichlid
Malawi eyebiter

Would they work or no? What are some of your ideas?

Which ones from the photos should I buy or avoid buying? The current owner is keeping these in a 120.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (May 23, 2009)

The remainder of the list of fish that I can purchase for $20 each


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I will move this thread to unidentified since the species will matter if you are
keeping an all-male tank. In a 72" long tank I like 18 individuals, but only if they mature <= six inches...which is not true for some of the fish you list.


----------

